# Ga-percy-golden/corgi mix needs help



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ohio-percy-critically injured golden/ corgi....*

*OHIO-PERCY-GOLDEN/CORGI MIX NEEDS HELP
DOES ANYHONE KNOW WHO I CAN CONTACT TO HELP THIS RESCUE RAISE FUNDS FOR POOR PERCY?

*Sent: Saturday, August 22, 2009 10:57:25 PM
Subject: ATHENS,OH-*URGENT*SERIOUSLY ILL GOLDEN/CORGI NEEDS HEL

*
PERCY WAS TAKEN TO OHIO STATE UNIVERSITY VETERINARY HOSPITAL ON THURSDAY (AUG 20TH) IN A STATE OF ACUTE RESPIRATORY DISTRESS. HE WAS IMMEDIATELY RUSHED TO EMERGENCY WHERE HE WAS PLACED IN AN OXYGEN TENT. TO POSSIBLY AVOID SURGERY A TRANS TRACHEAL WASH WAS DONE FOR PERCY THE NEXT MORNING. IT IS HOPED THAT THE CLEANING OF THE TRACHEA AND ANTIBIOTICS WILL HELP PERCY BREATHE EASIER AND ALLEVIATE THE STRESS TO HIS RESPIRATORY SYSTEM. 
**PERCY IS A CRITICALLY ILL LITTLE DOG

FOSD has decided to go forward with non-surgical treatment methods at this time. A donor has stepped forward and is offering a match of funds. Any donations received for Percy's treatment will be matched up to $500. We have a current goal of $1500-$2000. If you are able to contribute please send your donation to:

Friends of the Shelter Dogs
P.O. Box 576
Athens, OH 45701 

or paypal Anne Cornwell at [email protected]

If we can raise $500 in donations we are then guaranteed to turn that into $1000. Thank you for your kindness!....


http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14066547* 

*PERCY'S CONDITION 8/22 : The trans tracheal wash showed that he has a severe case of bacterial pneumonia. He is still on oxygen but is doing well today. He enjoys his food and his trips outside to go potty and is wagging his tail !*So hopefully the antibiotics are going to work to kill the bacteria and that his lung reinflates. It is possible that the drugs won't work or its possible that they kill the bacteria but the lung doesn't reinflate. If that happens then surgery becomes the only option.

Also - if he is doing well early week he will be able to come back to Athens with oral antibiotics.

8/21 UPDATE: Due to the kindness of a donor Percy's initial diagnosis and ultrasound was funded. Currently Percy is in an oxygen tent at The Ohio State University Veterinary School Medical Center. After many consultations the thought is that Percy possibly has a collapsed lung due to a past severe infection or pneumonia. A tran-trachea wash is to be performed and he has been started on antibiotic IV's. We are hoping that this works and surgery is not needed. If surgery is indicated we then are faced with more decisions regarding Percy's quality of life. 




8/17: Percy is a 2-year old Corgi/Golden Retriever mix from the Athens Co. Dog Shelter in Chauncey, OH. who was selected to go to rescue but was unable to go because he was heartworm positive and had a bad case of kennel cough. He was placed into our foster program and received the heartworm treatment but his condition has steadily deteriorated.

Percy has a cough which has grown worse after his heartworm treatment despite three rounds of antibiotics. His breathing became labored in the last two weeks so he was also put on prednisone and lasik which have not helped much. A chest x-ray was taken and it showed unhealthy lung tissue. The local vet says the next step is to go to a specialist at the Ohio State University School of Veterinary Medicine or Medvet for an ultrasound to diagnose what is causing his labored breathing and cough. It is possible that he needs to have a lung removed or he has an embolism from the heartworm treatment or something else which is causing his respiratory system to fail.

If little Percy does not receive immediate assistance a clot may travel to his heart and be the cause of his death. His breathing is labored and Percy must be kept calm in an air-conditioned room so that his system does not become stressed.

If only the antibiotics would work! Then at least he would have relief from the unrelentless coughing that racks his tiny body. But sadly, nothing seems to help.

Percy clearly is not feeling well, but when he hears his name he is all wags and smiles. he relishes affection and remains a socialable young fellow. He is so cuddly and loveable and so very deserving of all the help he can get. Percy smiles most of the day. Never a bark.

The Friends of the Shelter Dogs - Athens County, Ohio, cannot afford to continue Percy's treatment nor send him to Columbus for an ultrasound. We are a very small group of concerned citizens and cannot raise enough money to have him seen as readily as he needs to be...which is ASAP!!

If you can help Percy get further medical treatment or are a rescue who can help little Percy, please email: ANNE CORNWELL AT [email protected](aol.com) Anne is a member of the Friends of the Shelter Dogs.

If you belong to a group we could use your fundraising help. If you are a group or rescue that can help please send us an email to let us know about your fundraiser for Percy and we will help advertise it. Our email is [email protected] yahoo.com or call Lynda at 740-767-2183 evenings.

Percy is an adorable dog that deserves a chance. Help us give it to him. We rescued Percy from the shelter and he is now our responsibility and we take that responsibility very seriously. If you wish to help Percy please send your donations to our group. Thank you so much! 

Follow the Friends of the Shelter Dogs on Twitter. Go to http://twitter.com/fosd and become a follower. Read the latest on our shelter dog rescue efforts. 


THANK YOU...NO DONATION IS TOO SMALL. PLEASE -IF YOU ARE AN INDIVIDUAL OR RESCUE WITH IDEAS ON HOW FOSD CAN HELP PERCY, CONTACT ANNE OR LYNDA AT THEIR ADDRESSES ABOVE.




NOTE FROM KAREN519 I JUST EMLD. ALL OF THE OH GOLDEN RET. RESCUES.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

